# Electricity passing through me is it possible?



## LIONtears (May 5, 2012)

A couple weeks ago I was sleeping I woke up at around 3am or around that time for no particular reason but i could feel something was not right. I was going to get up and just go to the bathroom but as i brought my two arms closer to one another i saw an electric bolt pass from my right arm to the left arm. I couldnt beleive it i thought i was dreaming so i woke my younger sister up to see if what was happening is real. I did the same thing again and another electric bolt passed and she could see the electric bolt passing as well but this time i held my hands close to one another for around 10 seconds and the bolt was continuous. After about 8-10 minutes this stopped. Ive searched everywhere for information and what i could gather is very minimal and not in depth im also studying electrical engineering and i know its not possible for the human body to generate that much static electricity to be able to form a bolt with that intensity (it did not hurt me at all, i couldn't feel any pain.) I was just wondering if anyone knows anything?


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

LIONtears said:


> A couple weeks ago I was sleeping I woke up at around 3am or around that time for no particular reason but i could feel something was not right. I was going to get up and just go to the bathroom but as i brought my two arms closer to one another i saw an electric bolt pass from my right arm to the left arm. I couldnt beleive it i thought i was dreaming so i woke my younger sister up to see if what was happening is real. I did the same thing again and another electric bolt passed and she could see the electric bolt passing as well but this time i held my hands close to one another for around 10 seconds and the bolt was continuous. After about 8-10 minutes this stopped. Ive searched everywhere for information and what i could gather is very minimal and not in depth im also studying electrical engineering and i know its not possible for the human body to generate that much static electricity to be able to form a bolt with that intensity (it did not hurt me at all, i couldn't feel any pain.) I was just wondering if anyone knows anything?


Sounds like a hallucination.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

You might want to contact professor Charles Xavier, he's specialized in these kind of "abilities" and can teach you how to control it.


----------



## In2itive (Mar 4, 2012)

LIONtears said:


> A couple weeks ago I was sleeping I woke up at around 3am or around that time for no particular reason but i could feel something was not right. I was going to get up and just go to the bathroom but as i brought my two arms closer to one another i saw an electric bolt pass from my right arm to the left arm. I couldnt beleive it i thought i was dreaming so i woke my younger sister up to see if what was happening is real. I did the same thing again and another electric bolt passed and she could see the electric bolt passing as well but this time i held my hands close to one another for around 10 seconds and the bolt was continuous. After about 8-10 minutes this stopped. Ive searched everywhere for information and what i could gather is very minimal and not in depth im also studying electrical engineering and i know its not possible for the human body to generate that much static electricity to be able to form a bolt with that intensity (it did not hurt me at all, i couldn't feel any pain.) I was just wondering if anyone knows anything?



You are a human capacitor!

Seriously though, there is something called the "skin effect." It has nothing to do with your skin. Rather, it is an explanation for electrical current flowing along the outside of a conductor more so than through it.

Skin effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

LIONtears said:


> A couple weeks ago I was sleeping I woke up at around 3am or around that time for no particular reason but i could feel something was not right. I was going to get up and just go to the bathroom but as i brought my two arms closer to one another i saw an electric bolt pass from my right arm to the left arm. I couldnt beleive it i thought i was dreaming so i woke my younger sister up to see if what was happening is real. I did the same thing again and another electric bolt passed and she could see the electric bolt passing as well but this time i held my hands close to one another for around 10 seconds and the bolt was continuous. After about 8-10 minutes this stopped. Ive searched everywhere for information and what i could gather is very minimal and not in depth im also studying electrical engineering and i know its not possible for the human body to generate that much static electricity to be able to form a bolt with that intensity (it did not hurt me at all, i couldn't feel any pain.) I was just wondering if anyone knows anything?


Can you do a image/draw of the event, i wnat to se what it looked like


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

This has happened to my mum and I saw it myself. I think it's possible.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

If it's a bolt passing from one of your arms to the other, wouldn't that be electricity passing through the air and not actually your body? This sounds really interesting thought and I think if you practiced with the electricity enough, you could be like a real life version of one of lightning elementals in video games and shoot down your enemies with lightning bolts. How fun!!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

What you are seeing is actually a plasma filament. Air is normally non-conductive, but gaps can be crossed with conductive plasma, which is what happens with arcing. That's all I know.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen a bright blue bolt leave my finger and shock the heck out of my sister once. I think it works kind of like a Van De Graaff generator. You build up charge on your skin when you walk on carpet and under the right conditions, the charge leaves your body in the form of an electric bolt.


----------



## King_Moonracer (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats fuckin awesome. How dark was it? I know static electricity can get crazy enough to show itself in the dark. Maybe you should stick your fingers in an outlet, and see if you die.


----------



## Henri (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds very weird to me. If you were charged with static electricity, there is no way bringing your arms together would unload anything as they have the same voltage. Also, the resistance of air is waaay higher than the resistance of your veins, so if there was any voltage difference between your arms, it would immediately disappear by flowing electrons through your body rather than through the air. 

If you saw it I am in no position to comment whether it happened or not, but to me it sounds impossible.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

It could be an optical illusion of some kind. I've seen what's sometimes called the "Einstein Effect". In a pool of fog in just the right crack of dawn light it's possible to see what look like shadows of electric bolts dancing out from your own shadow. It's quite pretty and to make the illusion even more mind boggling if someone is with you neither of you can see the effect in the other person's shadow.


----------



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

Sprinkles could be right or it could be a hallucination. That happens when you're tired. But if your sister saw it then its possible it happened.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

This is probably garbage and a hoax, but it's fun to watch.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

LIONtears said:


> A couple weeks ago I was sleeping I woke up at around 3am or around that time for no particular reason but i could feel something was not right. I was going to get up and just go to the bathroom but as i brought my two arms closer to one another i saw an electric bolt pass from my right arm to the left arm. I couldnt beleive it i thought i was dreaming so i woke my younger sister up to see if what was happening is real. I did the same thing again and another electric bolt passed and she could see the electric bolt passing as well but this time i held my hands close to one another for around 10 seconds and the bolt was continuous. After about 8-10 minutes this stopped. Ive searched everywhere for information and what i could gather is very minimal and not in depth im also studying electrical engineering and i know its not possible for the human body to generate that much static electricity to be able to form a bolt with that intensity (it did not hurt me at all, i couldn't feel any pain.) I was just wondering if anyone knows anything?


You're an electrical engineering student, and you're asking _us_ about electrical conductivity? If you're an electrical engineering student, and you're not quite up to speed about electricity, you've got some studying to do, mate.

Or are you an unspecified engineering student who's just electrically charged? And therefore an "electrical engineer".


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

wuliheron said:


> It could be an optical illusion of some kind. I've seen what's sometimes called the "Einstein Effect". In a pool of fog in just the right crack of dawn light it's possible to see what look like shadows of electric bolts dancing out from your own shadow.


wait, what?


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

kindaconfused said:


> wait, what?


You might be amazed at just how many optical illusions there are. So many they haven't all been cataloged much less understood yet. Then there are rare natural phenomena like the "green flash" that I've always been dying to see.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

One would think your body's internal resistance was less than the air's. However, the first two things that come to mind are
Ball lightning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and St. Elmo's fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There's also "funny reflection off of bathroom mirror', but I'm going to assume you controlled for that.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

bellisaurius said:


> One would think your body's internal resistance was less than the air's. However, the first two things that come to mind are
> Ball lightning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and St. Elmo's fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There's also "funny reflection off of bathroom mirror', but I'm going to assume you controlled for that.


St. Elmo's fire is actually pretty common.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

wuliheron said:


> St. Elmo's fire is actually pretty common.


----------



## Love (May 20, 2012)

Erudis said:


> You might want to contact professor Charles Xavier, he's specialized in these kind of "abilities" and can teach you how to control it.


Pahahahaha!


----------

